# GNWC & Roundtown BM Alum tourny results?



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone know what the weights were for this weekend's Alum tournies?


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

33 boats , 29 fish weighted in ,
1st--3 fish--9.30 (largemouth-gruas )
2nd--3 fish--7.81 (largemouth-dillon & hurtt)
3rd--3 fish--7.71 (smallmouth-thompson) 
weights might be off alittle


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool! Thanks EDD.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

frontpage news


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the information Ray.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------

